# VF cai sneak preview



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

I was lucky enough to get a response from VF after severely pestering one of the techs who i know. 
They sent me a dyno plot of their stock 2.5 vs CAI which is in production (">2500 mile testing no CEL"). 
They mentioned the product is delayed because further testing discovered that a heat shield increased
performance slightly. 







Damn perfectionists.
Anyway all i could get is the dyno plot without heat shield (STOCK vs CAI ) and some random picture.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Those #s are impressive for just a CAI! Keep us update dude!


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*--->*

I just got my car chipped, also got the switcher; phenomenal improvement in pump mode (91 oct), yet to try out race mode (100 oct). Once i get the vf intake im going to dyno *Stock vs VF_CAI vs Chipped VF_CAI*. Can't wait!!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: ---> (rishsn)*

So does the heat shield imply that it'll be a short ram?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview (rishsn)*








why not just put out the CAI and make the heatshield available as a supplemental upgrade when it's available (like some VW CAI's are)?
So those who want it now can get it... and chose to spend a little more $$ later if they want to improve it... and those who want to wait for it to be all together can continue to be patient.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ---> (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_So does the heat shield imply that it'll be a short ram? 

From what ive heard the air filter is in line with direct air flow (lower bumper).


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2007)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview (rishsn)*

thats some good power


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview ([email protected])*

Im gettingkind of blind can someone put the numbers for me???


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview (mamey)*

Stock run - max power = 14X.62 / max torque = 155.56
VF CAI run - max power = 15X.02 / max torque = 169.52


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

@ wheels? or crank


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

I'm guessing @ wheels going by numbers and pictures.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_@ wheels? or crank

@ wheel MAX HP: 151
@ wheel MAX Torque: 170 
@ crank MAX HP: 151 * 1.15 = 174
@ crank MAX Torque 170 * 1.15 = 196
Judging by GIAC's figures, gains aren't exponential when it comes to modifying the 2.5L rabbit; which is expected. However if the final VF CAI is combined with the giac software, expect large gains. I also found out that the the dyno conducted @ giac didnt include a heat shield.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

and stock was 141? @ wheels i cant see the pic that well, so 10hp increase?


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_and stock was 141? @ wheels i cant see the pic that well, so 10hp increase?


----------



## blast7sho (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview (rishsn)*

Was this dyno on 87 octane?


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview (blast7sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blast7sho* »_Was this dyno on 87 octane?

yep just got word 87 octane


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview (rishsn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rishsn* »_
yep just got word 87 octane 

Its time to test the race file with the intake and some 100 octane


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview ([email protected])*

wurd...








thats what i have been waiting for


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

all the other cai companies have said that this will not fit a 06 beetle
hopefully you guys are diff?
can this be made to fit a 06 beetle?


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

Has anybody got any new news on the vf intake???


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (rishsn)*

I can't wait to get this combo for the wife's rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

x2 - the wife part


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

haha x3 - yes, the wife part.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (island T)*

i was looking at the LNT dyno, and one thing that isnt shown is the rpm range. This makes me slightly suspicious.







[/Q


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: VF cai sneak preview (rishsn)*

I am going to buy an intake by the end of the month. So far Carbonio is going to get my money unless somebody







releases their intakes....


----------

